# Accepted



## KaterinaWard

Hi everyone,

Im trying to say:
And it is true, that taking into account Greece’s recent history, you can see why it would take time to create an environment in which immigration is embraced and welcomed by the majority. 

I have:
Και είναι αλήθεια ότι, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την πρόσφατη ιστορία της Ελλάδας, μπορείτε να καταλάβετε γιατί μπορεί να θέλει χρόνο να δημιουργηθεί ένα περιβάλλον στον οποίο η μετανάστευση (αποδεχτεί ??)

I am having trouble with the conjugation of αποδέχομαι. Can anybody help?


----------



## velisarius

"...η φιλοξενία μεταναστών θα γινόταν θερμά δεκτή από την πλειοψηφία." I think μετανάστευση might also mean emmigration from Greece.


----------



## Perseas

KaterinaWard said:


> ..........γιατί μπορεί να θέλει χρόνο να δημιουργηθεί ένα περιβάλλον στον οποίο η μετανάστευση (αποδεχτεί ??)
> 
> I am having trouble with the conjugation of αποδέχομαι. Can anybody help?


I like velisarius' suggestion, and this is mine:

...στο οποίο οι μετανάστες θα τυγχάνουν θερμής υποδοχής από την πλειοψηφία.


----------



## Tassos

Somewhat unrelated to what you are asking but if it's a written piece, I'd say that using twice the verb μπορώ in very close proximity, indicates poor use of the language. So, although correct, you may like to substitute one of the μπορείτε and μπορεί in the
_μπορείτε να καταλάβετε γιατί μπορεί να θέλει χρόνο _with something similar like
_είναι δυνατό να καταλάβετε γιατί μπορεί να θέλει χρόνο....
μπορείτε να καταλάβετε γιατί ισως να χρειάζεται χρόνος για να...._


----------



## cougr

Would it sound too ambiguous if it were expressed as:

.......στο οποίο γινόταν αποδεκτή από την πλειοψηφία η μετανάστευση προς την Ελλάδα .

.......όπου η πλειοψηφία θα ενστερνιζόταν την μετανάστευση προς την Ελλάδα.


----------



## KaterinaWard

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Andrious

By the way, an error that most people do is using the word "πλειοψηφία" (which goes for "ψήφους"=votes) instead of "πλειονότητα". However, it´s so common that it´s not considered an error like for example if you wrote "πλυοψηφία".


----------



## cougr

Andrious said:


> By the way, an error that most people do is using the word "πλειοψηφία" (which goes for "ψήφους"=votes) instead of "πλειονότητα". However, it´s so common that it´s not considered an error like for example if you wrote "πλυοψηφία".



I blame Τριανταφυλλίδη  who defines it (def.3) as _the greater number or greater percentage in relation to a set/total_, without any reference in this case to votes or voters.


----------



## Andrious

Well, Τριανταφυλλίδης is one of "most people"! Like I said, it's not considered an error cause almost everyone uses this word for both above meanings.


----------

